
Milgram Experiment - donw
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram_experiment
======
frabbit
Rutger Bregman has some interesting comments on Milgram and other similar
studies:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXrlYoeMkic](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXrlYoeMkic)

